# Seiko Advise If Possible



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Morning Chaps, as i am new to this watch lark please be gentle and excuse my ignorance. I have a Seiko "Kinetic" notice the quotations on the Kinetic. The facia says its a Kinetic but the back states its quartz. (now i'm confused)anyway....the watch details are 2219-02 on the back and inside it says PC33a (looked this up and its a TMI time module japan made. OK that's the details can anyone offer any more advise on this watch i deffo think it's a fake. Please if you have any comments and i mean comments not sarcastic remarks...LOL please add info to this topic.The problem i have as well is the watch itself is well made good strong rubber strap with steel surrounds thick on the dial it says Mov't japan 5m42-0h08 T2?????????


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry about the duplicate topic


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Not a fake. The 5M42 movement is one of theirs.

Here's how it works. As you move the watch the rotor moves driving a small gear which spins incredibly fast and charges up a small capacitor which then goes to power the quartz movement.

Now, the earlier movements had a capacitor (also called a accumulator) thatdidnt last very oong, but there is a fix with a updated version. I have just done one myself, if you want I can give you a link to the firm I got the bits from (only cost me about Â£10) and is a fairly easy job.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply. I am still confused and why i believe it may be a fake "again i'm shrugging my shoulders" there is a battery fitted would this still be the case that it may be genuine?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

if you take a look at this image 







its the same as this but my one is sort of luminous yellow and also has date and day the month is in french i think just trying to figure out how to change the month to see if it is in english as well.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

The 5M42 movement should be date only (no day), but the 5M43 has both day and date. So if your 5M42 has both day and date something is amiss.

Here's some info re the capacitor upgrade, the capacitor does look like a battery.

http://www.searat.me.uk/kinetic.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

many thanks i thought this may be a fake after all...;lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

nope looking at that website this is deffo a battery not a capacitor cheap fake then oh hum


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

The capacitor looks exactly like a battery, I have fitted a couple to my Pulsars recently. To be honest, I cannot see why there would be fakes of that particular movement and watch.

Can you take any pics of yours for us to look at, that way we can put it to bed one way or the other.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a pic of the uprated/updated replacement


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

yeh i will sort it tonight when i get home from work...cheers


----------

